# Mat Recommendations, please...



## Flying Crane (Oct 14, 2009)

I folks,

I have some open space in my garage where I train, and I want to get some mats so I can practice falling and whatnot on a regular basis.  I've got a concrete floor, and would like to get some mats that can be taken up and put down fairly easily because I prefer to train on the hard floor when not specifically doing falling and stuff.  I could cover up to about 12 feet by 20 feet or so, maybe even more if I push it.

Could you guys give me some recommendations on good brands?  Something that is firm, not soft and spongey, would be a good cover over concrete I think...maybe the interlocking mats or something like that.  Any idea what I should expect to spend, and where I might get them?  Do I need to lay down a cover over the concrete first, and the mats on top?

thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 14, 2009)

You might just want to go with basic folding panel mats, available from a lot of vendors.

Others have had good things to say about the interlocking puzzle mats; Macho makes one line of them, but I recall some threads talking about less expensive ones picked up for underneath home gym equipment that seemed to work just as well.


----------



## Aikicomp (Oct 15, 2009)

I have swain mats 1 1/2 " thick covers everything from ukemi and throwing to moving around on them and not feeling spongey. A bit pricey, but, well worth it.

Michael


----------



## lklawson (Oct 15, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Dollamur "Flexi-roll" mats for my garage WMA club on the cheap from their eBay store. 2 mats 1.25" thickness, 6' x 4' @.

The fall really nice and roll up for easy storage (but I hang mine on the wall).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

I've got a 2 and 3/8 inch 6X12 Swain Mat (black) I'll sell you for $250 (brand new costs over $500) but you gotta figure out how to ship it. 

http://swainmats.com/store/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=11

Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Steve (Oct 15, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> I have swain mats 1 1/2 " thick covers everything from ukemi and throwing to moving around on them and not feeling spongey. A bit pricey, but, well worth it.
> 
> Michael


I was going to recommend the same one. I have a 5'x10' swain flexi-roll mat. At $200, it's not cheap, but it rolls up fast and is a high quality, durable mat. I intend to purchase another one so I have enough room to do some light sparring.

just to be clear, Dollamur and Swain Mats are the same brands. 

Another high quality brand is zebra mats.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 15, 2009)

So I took a look at the Swain website, looks like they've got a few designs.  Any comments on the pros and cons of the different styles?  I see the rollups, and the accordian folds, and the interlocking mats.  Are these all firm, or are they soft?  What should I consider for the minimum thickness?

thx.


----------



## Sigung LaBounty (Oct 17, 2009)

Greetings F. C. I use several types of mat, but the one(s) I like the best are the Dollarmur and the Swain fold ups. Of course NOW I find out they have an ebay site, as they were not cheap but Swain (at the time I got them) cut a deal if you bought them through his site. I bought the thinner ones first (1.25" I think) 5X10 and one of my students bought the thicker ones (1.75, again, I think) for most of our throws and take downs. The fold up Swains are used for teaching incremental technique and are fine, but NOT to throw if you don't have the "roll outs" underneath, though limited take downs are okay. Btw, some Sports stores, (Sheels for example) have a version of the tape that binds two or more mats together for a lot cheaper than sold by Dollarmur. If you go with the Dollamur, keep the tape off the under cover foam, it will pull it off, and keep your floor dry as well. Puzzle mats are good, but if you wrestle or grapple, they can give you some sizable skin hickeys that burn like hell when you shower... But then again I'm old and fragile, and proud of it. Hope this helps in some way...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 19, 2009)

Sigung LaBounty said:


> Greetings F. C. I use several types of mat, but the one(s) I like the best are the Dollarmur and the Swain fold ups. Of course NOW I find out they have an ebay site, as they were not cheap but Swain (at the time I got them) cut a deal if you bought them through his site. I bought the thinner ones first (1.25" I think) 5X10 and one of my students bought the thicker ones (1.75, again, I think) for most of our throws and take downs. The fold up Swains are used for teaching incremental technique and are fine, but NOT to throw if you don't have the "roll outs" underneath, though limited take downs are okay. Btw, some Sports stores, (Sheels for example) have a version of the tape that binds two or more mats together for a lot cheaper than sold by Dollarmur. If you go with the Dollamur, keep the tape off the under cover foam, it will pull it off, and keep your floor dry as well. Puzzle mats are good, but if you wrestle or grapple, they can give you some sizable skin hickeys that burn like hell when you shower... But then again I'm old and fragile, and proud of it. Hope this helps in some way...


 
Thank you sir, I appreciate your input.


----------



## eagles51593 (Oct 20, 2009)

We got Zebra Mats and they hold up great.  A lot of times, the local tournaments sell the mats after the tourny, and you can get them pretty cheap that way.


----------

